# Do you know how hard life is with 2 Iphone fanboys in the family?



## undertaletrash (Sep 4, 2016)

i have 2 older brothers which never shut up about the fact that they have iphones and despise every android device and when i say even something SLIGHTLY negative about them (like the ridiculous pricing of apple products) they start accusing me of jealousy and me not being able to afford "quality hardware" when i know you can get much better stuff for less money (my smartphone almost has better specs than a macbook)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey, let them pay premium prices for outdated hardware.
Iphones still use LCD whilst Droid phones have AMOLED.
Iphones still use Dual core CPU's (maybe Quad now) whilst Droid has Octa already.

Let them believe the lie that every apple fanatic believes.


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 4, 2016)

Apple IS better.


----------



## migles (Sep 4, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Hey, let them pay premium prices for outdated hardware.
> Iphones still use LCD whilst Droid phones have AMOLED.
> Iphones still use Dual core CPU's (maybe Quad now) whilst Droid has Octa already.
> 
> Let them believe the lie that every apple fanatic believes.


+
high customization..
does your brand doesn't care to support your phone model anymore, or does your brand sucks cuz it modified your OS with bloatware? flash a custom rom maintained by fans


and no stupid useless for the normal user stocks app either!


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

undertaletrash said:


> they start accusing me of jealousy and me not being able to afford "quality hardware" when i know you can get much better stuff for less money (my smartphone almost has better specs than a macbook)



Must be a pain in the arse.


----------



## alex_0706 (Sep 11, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Hey, let them pay premium prices for outdated hardware.
> Iphones still use LCD whilst Droid phones have AMOLED.
> Iphones still use Dual core CPU's (maybe Quad now) whilst Droid has Octa already.
> 
> Let them believe the lie that every apple fanatic believes.



this should prove that there was no need to ditch the headphone jack:
http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/comparison/e83d8df44
----
as for the hardware, yes the vivo is worse but its still 65% thinner and still has a headphone jack
as for the size its a few MM smaller but its thickness is what counts.
the screen is also better wich uses super-amoled, while thie iphone 7 still uses IPS 
(while its a well known fact, that amoled screens are currently cheaper to produce per screen than ips){a few cents though}


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2016)

Used to use iOS, lost my iTouch 4G, got an android tablet never looked back, it's like the Gentoo of phones. No restrictions and if there is one root, or install custom ROM.

EDIT: Oh and Micro SD cards, great things especially in Android M and above


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 11, 2016)

I have an iPhone 3GS which used to last for days or a week but now the battery drains in hours and it's not running any apps (I removed any push notification or apps). I wonder what those fanboys would help me out on this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



spinal_cord said:


> Apple IS better.


Apple is involved with IS? That's worrisome.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 11, 2016)

To be objective, though, an iPhone doesn't have to deal with Java, at all. And all the bloat that comes with it. This explains why even a base iPhone 5 with 1GB of RAM could still handle everything I threw at it fluidly, while my current Moto X Pure with 3GB of RAM still manages to choke on itself with Pokemon Go + Sensorly + literally anything else.

And for as tiny as the battery is on the specs for an iPhone, it's absurd that Apple has been able to squeeze as much usable life out of it, when I can't even get four hours from my Moto X Pure. And before anyone says "well just have a power pack", I already do. And the thing still manages to get hot enough to absolutely refuse to charge, but still drain the fuck out of said external charger, because I still have to use the damn thing.

I miss having phones with removable batteries, and the ability to install _extended_ batteries. My Note 3 with its 10k mAh zerolemon battery at worst gave me two full days of heavy use, and 20+ hours of marathon Twitch streaming over wireless. The reason I had to look for a replacement, however, was because it lacked the bands to support what carriers were doing. Yet literally _fucking nobody on any OS_ is doing something about this.

As far as OP though, if they are so elitist, then tell them (and their parents), that if they feel so strongly about it and can boast about it so much, they should easily have enough $$$$ to afford to get you one, too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't hate Apple for their hardware, I only despise their business practices of jacking up the price for hardware that is identical in competitors' hardware and the fact that other devices are just as capable, if not more so than Apple. The mentality that others have and deem their devices to be somehow superior in every way, shape, and form when there is little to no difference in how they act; smartphones are smartphones, they do the same thing as the next brand, when Apple fanatics get all sanctimonious and somehow look at Android users as being inferior or lesser somehow, that's stepping over the line IMO.


----------



## asnka (Sep 12, 2016)

Just wait a few years....your debate will be dissolved... One of them will switch...then you get to wipe the egg of their face... Bide time..Wait to strike..Your time will come..

side note: You can do more with a $15 android burner than with the newest iphone...That's gotta say something..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> smartphones are smartphones


One is locked down the other isn't...
emulators on ios? 
media players?  
Roms?

Not having to use itunes is just icing...


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 12, 2016)

#BlackBerryMasterRace


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 12, 2016)

You should have 'indifferent' on the poll. Something meaning 'who gives a shit.'


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2016)

I like IOS. But it would be pretty tough to live with the people you are living with. I hate elitists of ANY brand


----------



## Pacheko17 (Sep 12, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> To be objective, though, an iPhone doesn't have to deal with Java, at all. And all the bloat that comes with it. This explains why even a base iPhone 5 with 1GB of RAM could still handle everything I threw at it fluidly, while my current Moto X Pure with 3GB of RAM still manages to choke on itself with Pokemon Go + Sensorly + literally anything else.
> 
> And for as tiny as the battery is on the specs for an iPhone, it's absurd that Apple has been able to squeeze as much usable life out of it, when I can't even get four hours from my Moto X Pure. And before anyone says "well just have a power pack", I already do. And the thing still manages to get hot enough to absolutely refuse to charge, but still drain the fuck out of said external charger, because I still have to use the damn thing.
> 
> ...



There's something wrong with your phone.
My dad's Moto X Play has none of those problems and the battery lasts for over a day.
Heck, even my low-end Gran Prime Duos sounds better than that.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Sep 12, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> even a base iPhone 5 with 1GB of RAM could still handle everything I threw at it fluidly]


The only problem I have with the iPhone 5 specifically is shit build quality. I got mine secondhand from a friend. Turns out the one I have is one of the earlier iPhone 5 models- the one with fucked power buttons. Also, if your screen gets cracked and one corner begins to jut out of the phone's shell, you can't pop it back in.

On topic: I own iOS devices. I like iOS devices. But I also own Android devices and like Android devices. I honestly couldn't give a damn on which is better.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 12, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> There's something wrong with your phone.
> My dad's Moto X Play has none of those problems and the battery lasts for over a day.
> Heck, even my low-end Gran Prime Duos sounds better than that.


Yea, and motorola refuses to do a damn thing. I also find it extremely hard to believe that ANY phone with a non-removable battery actually "lasts all day", because none of them have the capacity to even attempt to make that claim. The closest I'd ever seen was some weirdo brand that had a phone with a 10k mAh battery, but unfortunately had no compatible bands with ANY US carrier at all.

but I need a phone that has all the carrier bands. I'm sick of having to basically buy a new phone when I get fed up with a carrier to want to switch for better service. Having to buy a new phone every time is awful, especially when you can't do anything with the old one when it's still locked to the last guy.

Of the choices for phones with all the US carrier bands, only the Moto X Pure even had that option, and a working SD slot. and of course, once Lenovo bought them, you're hard pressed to get ANY OS updates like the Nexus phones get.

Nexus phones suck too, because even when they did have an SD slot, Google had such a hate boner for external storage that they specifically updated things about android to make the slot next to unusable, forcing other makers like Samsung and Motorola to fiddle with the OS to make the SD slot usable again. I'm royally sick of all this.

It shouldn't be this hard to have a phone with the ability to slap in a bigger battery, and complete bands support. But nobody wants to make one. LG was pretty damn close, but after several checks and attempts, confirmed that whether you buy it brand new or second hand, LG refuses to warranty any unlocked phone, full stop.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 12, 2016)

My only issue with Android is the terrible quality of cheaper devices. My brother had a 2nd gen Moto G and once he let me borrow it. I was stunned by how horribly slow and terrible it was. Honestly to have a good experience with android you need a good, expensive device and the Android flagships are hardly cheaper than iOS in the end so it's all just a matter of preference.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 12, 2016)

I really don't mind both--each OS has something specific it is designed for.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 12, 2016)

asnka said:


> You can do more with a $15 android burner than with the newest iphone...That's gotta say something..


Rooting an Android is also super easy whereas jailbreaking an iPhone I couldn't do it myself, I tried many times but came short. Regardless, I love the freedom that Android allows of using.

People who buy iPhones aren't looking to get the best out of their phone / media device but for stylish reasons (or to look cool like everyone else).


----------



## Zorua (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's an idea - do what you like, buy what you think is best for you and stop paying attention to what people say. No one takes criticism well, especially when it involves something they love. You're probably never going to convince them to get Android phones, so why bother?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 12, 2016)

I have some iOS fanboys in my family and I don't really mind it. Both platforms have their advantages. Android offers more customization, iOS has a much bigger app store, Android is more open and there are few restrictions on what can be uploaded to Play Store, iOS offers a more uniform experience across devices. I prefer Android myself because I like to tinker with software/hardware, someone who just wants things to work might prefer iOS.
iPhones being more expensive or more "quality hardware" is no longer a valid point. Have you looked at the price tag of the Note 7?


Saiyan Lusitano said:


> People who buy iPhones aren't looking to get the best out of their phone / media device but for stylish reasons (or to look cool like everyone else).


Also not a valid point, Android manufacturers have caught up to Apple design-wise and recent Samsung devices look pretty sexy.

Edit: Also, note how I pretend Windows Phone doesn't even exist. That's on purpose.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 12, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Also not a valid point, Android manufacturers have caught up to Apple design-wise and recent Samsung devices look pretty sexy.


It looks fine but not "sexy", even less are those curves that make it kinda hard to use the touchscreen to use the buttons on the screen.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 12, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It looks fine but not "sexy", even less are those curves that make it kinda hard to use the touchscreen to use the buttons on the screen.


Maybe HTC is more your thing then. Their phones look a lot like iPhones.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> You should have 'indifferent' on the poll. Something meaning 'who gives a shit.'


^ this.

TBH, each one has its advantages, except Windows Phone.
I use Android mostly, because I prefer the hardware, cost/benefit, and "freedom" that it gives.
But I consider that Apple software is mostly better thought from the usability point of view, it just works and it is very comfortable to use.


----------



## lexluth0r (Sep 12, 2016)

Get a life and not worry about which cellphone some assclowns have


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 12, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe HTC is more your thing then. Their phones look a lot like iPhones.


To be honest, I wouldn't associate the word 'sexy' to plastic. I reserve that for human beings.

Semi-NFSW:


Spoiler






















God, Milo looks so sexy!



But hey, there are a ton of very stylish designed hardware which I confess to like a lot -- such as the PS3 Slim.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 12, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't associate the word 'sexy' to plastic. I reserve that for human beings.
> 
> Semi-NFSW:
> 
> ...


Samsung's phones are all-glass and HTC's are metal. Not sure where you got plastic from


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Samsung's phones are all-glass and HTC's are metal. Not sure where you got plastic from


It is "glass", it is called glass after all. 
But really all that "glass" on my S7 Edge has a plasticky feel to it.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Samsung's phones are all-glass and HTC's are metal. Not sure where you got plastic from


You're missing the point.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 12, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> You're missing the point.


I tend to do that a lot 
I definitely think devices can look sexy though.


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 12, 2016)

If you want popularity -> Apple
If you want power -> Andriod 
If you just want to make calls like what a phone is suppose to to -> Flip phone 

Also 
Jailbroken ios is way better then rooted andriod imo.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 12, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Rooting an Android is also super easy whereas jailbreaking an iPhone I couldn't do it myself, I tried many times but came short. Regardless, I love the freedom that Android allows of using.
> 
> People who buy iPhones aren't looking to get the best out of their phone / media device but for stylish reasons (or to look cool like everyone else).


My experienced showed jailbreaking an iPhone was stupidly easy. And there are more than enough Android phones out there that are not rootable because nobody bothered to try. A LOT of Xperia phones are guilty of this, but so are the stupidly cheap no-name ones that try to mimic name brand units.

The difference is I don't feel I _need_ to jailbreak an iPhone to still be able to use it, whereas I wouldn't want to run a non-rooted Android anymore.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Sep 12, 2016)

alex_0706 said:


> this should prove that there was no need to ditch the headphone jack:
> http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/comparison/e83d8df44
> ----
> as for the hardware, yes the vivo is worse but its still 65% thinner and still has a headphone jack
> ...


The only removed the headphone Jack so they can sell you their overpriced wireless earbuds/headphones. This is the type of behavior that disgust me and why I can't stand apple....


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 12, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> The difference is I don't feel I _need_ to jailbreak an iPhone to still be able to use it


iPhone is great as a basic smartphone with the official apps that Apple allows.


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 12, 2016)

Why there's no Symbian in the vote list?


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 12, 2016)

hyprskllz said:


> Why there's no Symbian in the vote list?


Nokia dropped symbian a decade ago. where have you been?


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 12, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> Nokia dropped symbian a decade ago. where have you been?


Yeah i know they dropped symbian in favor of windows. I'm just thinking that symbian were the most advanced OS for mobile, in their era that is.


----------



## mashers (Sep 12, 2016)

undertaletrash said:


> Do you know how hard life is with 2 Iphone fanboys in the family?


I think you should rethink your priorities.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Both are great but we are all different. And I choose iPhone for a different reason. And this can help you:

http://money.cnn.com/interactive/technology/iphone-android-comparison/
http://www.inc.com/chris-matyszczyk/9-reasons-why-iphone-is-still-better-than-android.html


----------



## Jao Chu (Sep 12, 2016)

I am lucky that my entire family has seen the light and migrated to Android from iPoo


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2016)

What I do is I just wait for something to happen to them, and then giggle a bit and tell them how it wouldn't happen on my android phone. Works everytiem.


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 12, 2016)

I would just ignore them.
This is kinda dumb.


----------



## Jao Chu (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone who is a proponent of iOS superiority, I've got a couple of words for you: 

Ad-hoc file transfer, and
Drag and drop music and video files.

We win, sorry.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> Anyone who is a proponent of iOS superiority, I've got a couple of words for you:
> 
> Ad-hoc file transfer, and
> Drag and drop music and video files.
> ...


Also, sideloading apps with (literally) a flick of a switch. No root needed.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Sep 12, 2016)

Every OS has its Pros and Cons.


----------



## undertaletrash (Sep 15, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> #BlackBerryMasterRace


fuck i forgot about that one


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 15, 2016)

Android for me. No seriously fuck iOS and its 56 billion layers of security that shouldn't exist.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 15, 2016)

As an iOS user, I can agree, some of the people that own an iOS device can be over the top. Though, I can assure you that most (or even almost all) iOS users aren't pro-iOS. When I am like this on other sites (most likely Discord) I joke around. (Almost all of the time I'm not serious, I'm a very sarcastic person)
BUT, out of experience, Android users can be dicks too. I won't give hints about this thread, but I can say there are some overreacting users in this thread.

Just choose the phone/tablet that is right for you, and don't be a dick about it.
Yours sincerely,
TheKingy34


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 15, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> Android for me. No seriously fuck iOS and its 56 billion layers of security that shouldn't exist.


There's every reason for them to exist. What shouldn't exist though is a locked down walled garden.
It's understandable considering the userbase, but it's not good.


----------



## alex_0706 (Sep 20, 2016)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> The only removed the headphone Jack so they can sell you their overpriced wireless earbuds/headphones. This is the type of behavior that disgust me and why I can't stand apple....



other phones wich have no headphone jack use USB-C
and have earbuds delivered by it.

also usb 3.1-C can support LOSSLESS audio

wich thunderbolt cannot. (due using the USB 2.0 standard)


----------

